# Ex-Schutz ok, aber wie?



## andretus (18 April 2005)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich soll eine Anlage planen und bauen, welche hauptsächlich aus 2 Alkoholtanks (95%) und diversen Pumpen besteht. Die Pumpen und Höhenstandabfragung natürlich Ex-geschütz. Schaltschrank aus dem Ex-bereich raus. Potentialausgleich aus dem Fundament mit einbinden- denk ich mal. Aber was muß ich noch alles bedenken, b.z.w. wo kann man sowas nachlesen? Anlage wird später vom Tüv abgenommen, und da wollte ich mich nicht blamieren. :?:


----------



## Markus (18 April 2005)

im exbreich müssen natürlich auch entsprechende steckverbinder beutzt werden. und die dürfen sich soweit ich weiß nicht ohne werkzeg lösen lassen. ich kenne zb anlagen wo an die harting-stecker kleine klötzchen vor die bügel geschraubt werden.


----------



## old_willi (18 April 2005)

Hallo,

die Aufgabe ist nicht mal so eben zu lösen.

Als erstes muß ein Zonenplan her. Der wird normalerweise vom Betreiber erstellt.
Wenn man die Ex- Zonen kennt kann man die Betriebsmittel aussuchen.
Dann muss man sich Gedanken machen über Potentialausgleich und Blitzschutz.
Es muss eine Gesamt- Abschaltmöglichkeit außerhalb des Ex- Bereichs geben.
Das Ganze endet dann in einem Explosionsschutzdokument.

Ich habe mir bei einer ähnlichen Aufgabe Hilfe von einem Ing- Büro geholt.
Man ist sonst leicht geneigt es zu übertreiben.

Gruß Wilfried


----------



## Anonymous (19 April 2005)

Verordnung über elektrische Anlagen in explosionsgefährdeten Bereichen (ElexV)


----------



## cth (19 April 2005)

Das Vorgehen so wie es old_willi beschrieben hat ist richtig.
Wenn man nicht die Ahnung hat, macht man es unnötig teuer und
evtl. gefährlich für den eigenen Geldbeutel oder die Versicherung.
Lieber Rat beim TÜV holen und evtl. Ing. Büro aber damit haben wir
zu 80% schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Beachte die Atex und die VDE
Bestimmungen, die meisten Probleme machen auch im Nachhinein die Ex-
Dokumentation. Dort haben wir immer die meisten Beanstandungen.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Anonymous (21 April 2005)

Viele gute Informationen und auch Prudukte findest Du unter www.stahl.de. Schau dort unter Produkte, Explosionsschutz. Wir arbeiten schon viele Jahre mit Fa. Stahl zusammen und haben gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## MRT (5 Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Wir haben in der Firma sehr viele Niveau Messungen in EX-Zonen, bei denen das mA-Signal und die Versorgung über Trennwandler geführt wird.


----------



## Ralle79 (5 Juli 2005)

Betriebssicherheitsverordnung 2005, ATEX, IEC und VDE Normen!

Mit Eigensicherheit und drckfester Kapselung ist man im Bereich Zone 1 immer gut dabei.

Bei Zone 0 immer ein wenig vorsichtig sein!

Aber ein Zonenplan und welche Vorschriften im Aufstellungsland herrschen ist immer wichtig.

Stahl ist eine kompetente Adresse. Bei irgendwelchen Klemm- oder Schaltkästen kommt man um Stahl oder ähnliches eh nicht herum.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Juli 2005)

*Vielen Dank*

Ich konnte viel durch den Tüv erfahren. Habe einen netten Ansprechpartner gefunden. Vielen Dank für eure Tipps. Neben der Firma Stahl hat mir auch ein "Studium" der VDE 0165 viel gebracht. steht quasi alles drin.


----------

